# أيها الخريج: أخبرنا عن أحلامك،طموحاتك، أهدافك



## صناعي1 (2 يوليو 2008)

في هذه الفترة، ينهي طلاب الهندسة دراستهم، و يبدأون الاستعداد لدخول سوق العمل. نحن في هذا الموضوع نفتح الباب للخريجين الجدد و هم على أعتاب دخول الحياة العملية ليحدثونا عن أحلامهم، و عن طموحاتهم و عن الأهداف التي يريدون تحقيقها سواء على صعيد العمل أو حتى على الصعيد الشخصي. ​ 
نتبادل الخبرات، و نناقش كيف يصل كل منا الى أهدافه و يستمع الى تجارب الاخرين، و يتفاعل معها.​ 
أخبرنا كمهندس صناعي ما الذي تريد أن تقدمه لدينك، لوطنك، لنفسك. تعال لنساعد بعضنا في صياغة أهداف تساعد في النهوض بذواتنا و من ثم النهوض بأمتنا، فكلنا عليه المسؤولية و إذا لم يتحملها المهندسون فمن لها؟!​ 
هذا الموضوع ليس مقصورا على الخريجين الجدد بل هو للجميع، فكلنا مررنا بهذه التجربة، تجربة دخول سوق العمل و كلنا لديه تجربة فلنتشارك و لنتساعد و لنرفع معنويات الخريجين الجدد و نشجعهم على الابداع و الانتاج.​


----------



## فرس الرهان (8 يوليو 2008)

*الاحلام في مقاعد الدراسة*

من منا لم يكن يحلم بغد مشرق اثناء المرحلة الجامعية بكلية الهندسة ؟
ولكن عندما يصطدم الخريج بالحياة العملية يدرك تماما ان تلك الصورة التي كان يضعها في مخيلته عن الوظيفة والوضع المادي والاجتماعي كانت مجرد حلم .
ومن اكبر المشاكل التي تواجه الخريجين هي قلة الخبرة العملية والدراية الكافية بالعمل في المجال الهندسي كما ان سوق العمل لا يرحم اما ان تكون ملم بالعمل أو ان تكون خارج المنافسة حيث أن معظم الاداريين في وطننا العربي لا يقدرون الوضع الحقيقي للخريج الجديد لذا يؤخذ عنه انطباع سيء بعدم المعرفة وعدم الاتقان في العمل .
وهذه المشكلة جعلت معظم الخريجين يتخلون عن احلامهم وطموحاتهم لذا فمن الضروري ان يتنبه الخريج بأنها أزمة مؤقتة وسوف تزول مع اكتساب الخبرة ولكن عليه ان يتحلى بالصبر والمثابرة.
وان يضع في نصب عينية انه مهندس ومن سيقود هذه الامة الى بر الامان اذا لم يتولى هو بنفسه هذه المهمة .
وهذا ما اردت توضيحة ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## صناعي1 (9 يوليو 2008)

فرس الرهان قال:


> من منا لم يكن يحلم بغد مشرق اثناء المرحلة الجامعية بكلية الهندسة ؟
> ولكن عندما يصطدم الخريج بالحياة العملية يدرك تماما ان تلك الصورة التي كان يضعها في مخيلته عن الوظيفة والوضع المادي والاجتماعي كانت مجرد حلم .
> ومن اكبر المشاكل التي تواجه الخريجين هي قلة الخبرة العملية والدراية الكافية بالعمل في المجال الهندسي كما ان سوق العمل لا يرحم اما ان تكون ملم بالعمل أو ان تكون خارج المنافسة حيث أن معظم الاداريين في وطننا العربي لا يقدرون الوضع الحقيقي للخريج الجديد لذا يؤخذ عنه انطباع سيء بعدم المعرفة وعدم الاتقان في العمل .
> وهذه المشكلة جعلت معظم الخريجين يتخلون عن احلامهم وطموحاتهم لذا فمن الضروري ان يتنبه الخريج بأنها أزمة مؤقتة وسوف تزول مع اكتساب الخبرة ولكن عليه ان يتحلى بالصبر والمثابرة.
> ...


 
مشاركة جميلة، و نتمنى ان تتزايد المشاركات. أشدد على الصبر و المثابرة. دائما يجب على الانسان ان يستعين بالله و لا ييأس و لا يتخلى عن المثابرة لتطوير نفسه و خدمة أمته.


----------



## entamalak (9 يوليو 2008)

هو كل كلامكم عن الخريجين ليه:70:


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (26 يوليو 2008)

فرس الرهان قال:


> من منا لم يكن يحلم بغد مشرق اثناء المرحلة الجامعية بكلية الهندسة ؟
> ولكن عندما يصطدم الخريج بالحياة العملية يدرك تماما ان تلك الصورة التي كان يضعها في مخيلته عن الوظيفة والوضع المادي والاجتماعي كانت مجرد حلم .
> ومن اكبر المشاكل التي تواجه الخريجين هي قلة الخبرة العملية والدراية الكافية بالعمل في المجال الهندسي كما ان سوق العمل لا يرحم اما ان تكون ملم بالعمل أو ان تكون خارج المنافسة حيث أن معظم الاداريين في وطننا العربي لا يقدرون الوضع الحقيقي للخريج الجديد لذا يؤخذ عنه انطباع سيء بعدم المعرفة وعدم الاتقان في العمل .
> وهذه المشكلة جعلت معظم الخريجين يتخلون عن احلامهم وطموحاتهم لذا فمن الضروري ان يتنبه الخريج بأنها أزمة مؤقتة وسوف تزول مع اكتساب الخبرة ولكن عليه ان يتحلى بالصبر والمثابرة.
> ...


 
:20:

شكرا لكم لتثبيت اخوانكم الخريجين حيث اني اكتشفت انك لابد أن ترسم طريقك فعليا من داخل الجامعة ولا تنتظر حتى تتخرج منها


هناك أمثلة كثيرة على من حدد طموحاته وأهدافه ووجه اليها جهوده ومع ذلك لاننكر أهمية الصبر

وللمهندس الذى استغرب الحديث عن الخريجين اقول له عندما تتخرج سترى مدى حاجة الخريجين لمعاونة زملائهم في نفس المجال في جميع المجالات وليس الهندسة فقط

:9: عشان ده مالوش مكان


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (26 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا أخي صناعي1 على طرح هذا الموضوع*

إذا كان كل خريج يريد أن ينتضر العديد من السنوات لكي يكتسب خبرة في هذا المجال ألا وهو الهندسة الصناعية فلا تكون هناك فرصة للأبداع... حيث أن مجال الهندسة الصناعية مجال إبداع وصناعة القرار وليس مجال عمل تقليدي... إذا أين المشكلة؟
المشكلة تكمن في إسلوب التدريس في جامعاتنا العربية حيث أن إسلوب التدريس يقتسر على الورقة والقلم فقط ويفتقر الي الجانب التطبيقي... فالهندسة الصناعية ليست علم نظري يعتمد على النظريات فقط بل هو علم يستخدم النظريات العلمية الهندسية في تصميم وتحليل وإيجاد أفضل أداء بين المادة والإنسان والألة لكي يصل الي أعلا إنتاجية بأقل التكاليف...
إذا فعلينا نحن الخرجين أن نسعى الي نشر أهمية الجانب العملي التطبيقي في جامعاتنا العربية لكي يكون الخريج الجديد قادر على العمل والإحتكاك بالواقع العملي دون أن يحتاج الي عدة سنوات لكي يكتسب الخبرة وتكون هناك فرصة كبيرة للإبداع والتفكير....
أصدقائي أمل أن أكون قدمت شيء جيد وجديد...
أنا طالب درسات عليا في جامعة قاريونس/ليبيا وأيضا أعمل في جدولة وتخطيط المشاريع في إحدى الشركات الوطنية الليبية.


----------



## عمر عسيري (1 أغسطس 2008)

صناعي1 قال:


> مشاركة جميلة، و نتمنى ان تتزايد المشاركات. أشدد على الصبر و المثابرة. دائما يجب على الانسان ان يستعين بالله و لا ييأس و لا يتخلى عن المثابرة لتطوير نفسه و خدمة أمته.


 

أخي صناعي 1

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع فهو بالغ الأهمية، 
أعجبني هذا الرد المختصر، وأود منك ملتمسا أن تسهب قليلا في الإجابة على سؤالي الذي يتعلق بردكم المقتضب وهو: 

ما الخصال العقلية والعادات النفسية التي يجب أن يتصف بها المهندس حتى ينجح في عمله بعد تخرجه؟


شكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد يحيى أنيس (3 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذه اول مشاركة لي بهذا المنتدى...ونمتى من العلي القدير ان اساعد ولو ببعض البسيطة 
للاسف في سوريا الهندسة الصناعية مرتبطة بهندسة المكيانيك وخصوصاً بفرع هندسة الانتاج
وهذه أكبر مشكلة تواجه الخريجين الجدد ..علماً انه تم فقط تخريج اربع دفعات صناعية
ومن الصعب ان تتقبل عقلية الصناعي في سوريا فرع الهندسة الصناعية 
لذلك نضطر للعمل في مجال الصيانة او في مجال هندسة الانتاج


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2008)

عمر عسيري قال:


> أخي صناعي 1
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع فهو بالغ الأهمية،
> أعجبني هذا الرد المختصر، وأود منك ملتمسا أن تسهب قليلا في الإجابة على سؤالي الذي يتعلق بردكم المقتضب وهو:
> ...


 
حياك الله أخي عمر، اجابة على سؤالك، لا ادعي انني املك اجابة كاملة و لكن هي محاولة

بالنسبة للخصال العقلية، هها بعضها:
الرؤية و النظرة الشمولية
القدرة على التحليل و التفكير الناقد
القدرة على التفكير بشكل نظمي، اي رؤية العلاقة بين العناصر و تفاعلاتها

بالنسبة للعادات النفسية، بعضها:

الثقة بالنفس
احترام الغير
مهارات الاستماع و التحدث
الصبر


----------



## صناعي1 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو ان تشاركونا بارائكم


----------



## wehave (29 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عندما تسال أحدهم عن اهذافه وطموحاتة بعد التخرج وهو لا زال طالب وخاصة في تخصص الصناعية قد يحس بمشاعر ممزوجه بين الفرح والحزن الفرح لانه سيتخرج مهندس صناعى والحزن ان البنيةالتحتية الصناعية ودور المهندس الصناعي ضعيف بها فتجده يلجئ اما للعمل في الشركات النفطية اوتغيير مجال عمله عندها لن يرتقى المهندس الصناعى بتخصصه , الطموح يا أخي عبارة عن سفينه تتحطم على صخرة الواقع .
ومع هذا فالامل والطموح شيئ رائع لكن يتحتم الصبر والمتابره
وانا أقترح موضوع ما هي المجلات المتاحة الان في الاسواق العربيه ليشغلها المهندس الصناعى ويبدع فيها , وكيف يجهز الطالب نفسه قبل التخرج ليلتحق بهذه الاسواق
اخوكم في الله محمد م.صناعى جامعة الفاتح


----------



## صناعي1 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

wehave قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عندما تسال أحدهم عن اهذافه وطموحاتة بعد التخرج وهو لا زال طالب وخاصة في تخصص الصناعية قد يحس بمشاعر ممزوجه بين الفرح والحزن الفرح لانه سيتخرج مهندس صناعى والحزن ان البنيةالتحتية الصناعية ودور المهندس الصناعي ضعيف بها فتجده يلجئ اما للعمل في الشركات النفطية اوتغيير مجال عمله عندها لن يرتقى المهندس الصناعى بتخصصه , الطموح يا أخي عبارة عن سفينه تتحطم على صخرة الواقع .
> ومع هذا فالامل والطموح شيئ رائع لكن يتحتم الصبر والمتابره
> وانا أقترح موضوع ما هي المجلات المتاحة الان في الاسواق العربيه ليشغلها المهندس الصناعى ويبدع فيها , وكيف يجهز الطالب نفسه قبل التخرج ليلتحق بهذه الاسواق
> اخوكم في الله محمد م.صناعى جامعة الفاتح


 
اهلا بك اخ محمد.

اتمنى ان تكون مشاعر الأمل و العزم قوية عندك و عند كل الطلاب و ذلك لتغيير الواقع الحالي لان ذلك هو احد اهم مهام المهندس الصناعي.

لا تشعر بالاحباط و لتكن واثقا بالله ثم الثقة بالنفس و السعي نحو تطوير نفسك.

اليك هذا الموضوع عن الهندسة الصناعية و مجالاتها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62919.html


----------

